# Impossible d'ouvrir XAMPP



## Gwentey (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Excusez moi de vous déranger, mais je suis entrain de développer un petit site internet pour un ami, mais aujourd'hui j'ai un très gros problème.

Je crois avoir tout perdu..si quelqu'un si connait, je le supplie de m'aider, je vous explique tout.

J'utilise XAMPP pour développer mon site internet, tout mon site, et dans le dossier httdocs de XAMPP, il n'existe aucune sauvegarde.

1)Quand je tente de lancer XAMPP : j'ai une erreur. La voici en plus détaillé :

another instance seems to be running at PID 526







J'ai réfléchis et j'ai voulu d'abord récupérer mon site dans le fichier htdocs de XAMPP, mais quand je vais dans les fichiers source je ne trouve pas ce fameux fichier :





Je suis totalement perdu, je ne sais pas comment faire pour récupérer mon site, je suis paniqué, j'aurais du faire des sauvegardes.

S'il vous plait comment réparer XAMPP ou surtout comment récupérer mon site internet et ma base de donnée... 

Merci d'avance,

Gwentey.


----------

